# Need help ID this bike



## krate-mayhem (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi all Lenawee bike company I think and this is from 1915 or so it has 20" wooden rims Rollfast tires that say 1915 here are some pictures any help or info would be cool and what kind of tires would I need that will work for the wooden rims thanks again.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Jun 5, 2009)

*old bike*

Hi more pictures plus the Persons seat,New Departure Model "R" hub odd gear ratio thanks again for any help.
peace,
justdave


----------



## krate-mayhem (Jun 5, 2009)

*Head Badge*

Hi all the head badge reads AFCO mfg co,Boy Scouts,San Francisco with that gear ratio may be it use to pull things or hill climb anyway thanks for any help.
peace,
justdave


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 5, 2009)

it looks like a cutom bike made by a person  and not a company.  its really wild.


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just recently someone on this site mentioned they had a "clown bike" for sale. I think that is essentially what you have. the donor bike is a typical (and very nice condition) child's bike that probably dates to the teens-twenties. 

Someone, be it a professional clown or acrobat modified the bike so a larger person can ride it and reversed the gearing to make the bike easier to control for stunt riding. Judging by the saddle the conversion was probably done when the bike was new or relatively so.

They may be clowns but they take better care of their bikes than children.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi all and thank you for the info that sounds right about the clown bikes we have a few of them but they need tires for those wooden rims any suggestions those juvenile tires from 1915 looked awesome once.


----------

